# Music Theory Audiobooks?



## Alex6534 (May 24, 2012)

Hi guys,

I'm wondering if there are any music theory books that build from the ground up and explain things such as diatonic theory, modes, intervals and chord construction etc. I'm visually impaired and have recently acquired a Victor Reader (kind of like a text to speech program but portable and in the shape of a deck of cards) But it can also play mp3's an mp4 audio files so was just curious... Any help would be great!


----------



## Solodini (May 25, 2012)

I could probably do one of Playing Guitar Musically, if you wanted it.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (May 25, 2012)

I don't know of any audiobooks, but there are some podcasts on Pandora that are somewhat informative, if a little pedestrian. Some of the things that they say are stupidly incorrect or are explained in a very roundabout way, and it rarely gets very in depth, but if it helps then it helps.

Pandora: Pandora Podcast #20: Meters & Time Signatures
Pandora: Pandora Podcast #11: Major & Minor

I'm trying to think of some videos in which people are talking about music on an educational level. I don't know of anything in which people systematically talk about music theory, but there are a few that touch the subjects briefly. Michael Tilson Thomas has some videos in which he talks about classical music, once again in layman's terms. It's mostly history, but my opinion is that knowing the history of music is more important than knowing all the tiny bits of theory. A few of those videos can be found on Youtube.



Howard Goodall hosted a short series on music history called "How Music Works". I think it was posted on this forum a few weeks ago, but here it is in its entirety:






It's funny, I don't realize how visually-oriented music theory instruction is until I try to look for sources. There is a pretty good music library near my house. I'll look for some audiobooks the next time I'm down there.


----------



## wespaul (May 26, 2012)

Solodini said:


> I could probably do one of Playing Guitar Musically, if you wanted it.



I'd probably be interested in something like that. I spend over an hour jogging every day, and am always looking for interesting things to listen to. Why not have it be something educational? Let me know if you ever pursue this.


----------



## Solodini (May 26, 2012)

What would you be happy to pay for something like that? The ebook is £8: would something similar be welcome? What about ebook and audiobook for £12 or something?


----------



## Explorer (May 26, 2012)

I'm mildly curious... how does one learn mathematics when visually impaired?

Mathematics, like music, uses a visual notation which is visual. That notation can easily capture something in its specialized area which is difficult, if not impossible, to capture in normal spoken language.

I don't know how impaired your vision is, but if you can read grade 2 literary Braille, you'd be able to learn Braille music. Unfortunately, Braille music is linear (if I recall correctly), and still doesn't capture the spatial relationships between two notes as represented on a stave.

Since my short trip to blindness was relatively brief, and more than a decade ago, I am not current on if some new representational system has been invented. If not, maybe you'll be the one to do so.

Sorry, I know you're looking for an audiobook, but I was just thinking out loud....


----------



## wespaul (May 26, 2012)

Solodini said:


> What would you be happy to pay for something like that? The ebook is £8: would something similar be welcome? What about ebook and audiobook for £12 or something?



The definitely seems reasonable. I'd pay that for sure.


----------



## pitbulltodd (May 26, 2012)

Solodini said:


> What would you be happy to pay for something like that? The ebook is £8: would something similar be welcome? What about ebook and audiobook for £12 or something?


 
that would be pretty cool. i'd buy it.


----------



## DCComputersa (Nov 7, 2012)

There is a lecture from Professor Robert Greenberg from the Teaching company called Understanding the Fundamentals of Music. I have found it very informative.


----------



## Grimbold (Nov 7, 2012)

Solodini said:


> I could probably do one of Playing Guitar Musically, if you wanted it.


for the record i would buy it if you did one

your accent is the best


----------



## rchrd_le (Nov 7, 2012)

An audio book would be awesome, Solodini!!


----------



## Solodini (Nov 7, 2012)

I just need time to get around to recording one! There is too much life to fit in my life!


----------

